# Too Skinny? How Times Have Changed!



## SifuPhil (Dec 15, 2013)

Remember back when your biggest health problem was being too skinny? 

Thank goodness there was *Kelp-a-Malt!*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 15, 2013)

LOL...when I was a young (skinny) teen, my older sister bought some of this Wate-On to use herself, she let me try it once or twice.  Needless to say, now that we've matured, being too skinny is not an issue.


----------



## Anne (Dec 15, 2013)

How times have changed--no kidding!!  I have this picture of my Mom back in the 50's; I looked at it and thought she looked almost anorexic by today's standards.  That tiny waist - it's been many years since I had a small waist.  Dammit.   ld:


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 15, 2013)

No wonder I've lived in a state of confusion all my life.  The usual thing to feed babies when I was one was malt, liquid and powdered, to make 'em chubby.  I vaguely remember cornflakes etc drowning in a bowl in milk and weighed down by a desertspoon of treacly looking malt drizzled over it to presumably hold it down.  Then in later life I was constantly reminded by the same 'malt on everything' woman that I was getting a bit chubby.  Couldn't bloody win could I??


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 15, 2013)

And then I remember Malt-O-Meal ...



... it was a "good source of calcium"!


----------



## That Guy (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 15, 2013)

That Guy said:


> skinny skeleton



Mrs. Achmed, The Dead Terrorist's Wife! layful:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 16, 2013)

I saw you in those fat jeans TWHRider...wasn't getting it, didn't look fat to me at all!   It's definitely harder to lose weight now that we're older, I still have 10+ pounds to get rid of, but I admit, not giving it near 100% effort.  Been having eggnog, cherry pie, and other goodies.  My arms and legs don't get too fat, just my body...apple shaped.  :eek-new: :fat:


----------



## Fern (Dec 16, 2013)

I can remember being skinny, I was all legs & arms, then came along baby no.1 and I kept some of the weight that I'd put on during pregnancy, then baby no.2, didn't lose so much, but weight wasn't a problem for years, I could still eat what I wanted, in moderation, until I retired, now over the winter I'd gone up 2 sizes, !! so now I'm eating a small brekkie, fruit at lunch time and a smaller portion meal at night, & yes, the weight is coming off and I can now get into my summer shorts, but I've still got to get more off to fit my skirts. 

I've never had this problem before, curses, I love my food.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 16, 2013)

Bulk up boy.


----------



## Anne (Dec 16, 2013)

Fern said:


> I can remember being skinny, I was all legs & arms, then came along baby no.1 and I kept some of the weight that I'd put on during pregnancy, then baby no.2, didn't lose so much, but weight wasn't a problem for years, I could still eat what I wanted, in moderation, until I retired, now over the winter I'd gone up 2 sizes, !! so now I'm eating a small brekkie, fruit at lunch time and a smaller portion meal at night, & yes, the weight is coming off and I can now get into my summer shorts, but I've still got to get more off to fit my skirts.
> 
> I've never had this problem before, curses, I love my food.



Same here, Fern; never had a weight problem (tho I thought I was fat, don't we all); but  now it seems I eat more, and put on some weight....mostly in the tummy area, which isn't good.  Oh well, we've been lucky so far, mostly.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Anne (Dec 17, 2013)

View attachment 3902


----------



## TICA (Dec 17, 2013)

Twiggy!!!!   I could stand to lose a few pounds too but I'm not worrying about it.  Too much else to worry about - not really.   I worry more that I don't get to the barn as often as I'd like.
Go figure.....


----------



## Anne (Dec 17, 2013)

Gotcha, TICA...now it's just a priority to get around and get done what we need to.....

Wait - maybe that's why we felt fat when we were younger; we had Twiggy for a role model.   She looked awful, poor thing.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 17, 2013)

Anne said:


> Gotcha, TICA...now it's just a priority to get around and get done what we need to.....
> 
> Wait - maybe that's why we felt fat when we were younger; we had Twiggy for a role model.   She looked awful, poor thing.



Maybe I was in the wrong generation, but I never saw the allure of Twiggy - I always thought she was kind of scary-ugly.


----------



## Anne (Dec 17, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Maybe I was in the wrong generation, but I never saw the allure of Twiggy - I always thought she was kind of scary-ugly.




But as a guy, you'd have different expectations, Phil.     I thought she was a bit thin, but she had a cute face.  Of course, she did overdo it on the eye makeup to where she resembled a ghoul.   Not that she was alone...a lot of women dyed their hair white and slathered on the makeup.  Spooky.  :boo:


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 17, 2013)

Anne said:


> But as a guy, you'd have different expectations, Phil.     I thought she was a bit thin, but she had a cute face.  Of course, she did overdo it on the eye makeup to where she resembled a ghoul.   Not that she was alone...a lot of women dyed their hair white and slathered on the makeup.  Spooky.  :boo:





_Night of the Living Dead_ comes to mind ... 

It could be the short hair as well - I never had a liking for short hair on a woman.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 17, 2013)

A little off topic but does anyone remember Brigget Bardou, I butchered the spelling, who played in Baby Doll? It was marketed as the sexiest movie ever made. I remember seeing it and it was pretty hot for the times, but pretty mild by today's standards.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 17, 2013)

Never saw it, but she _was_ one of the hotties of the day.


----------



## Anne (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh, she was gorgeous!!  What happened to her; I know she got old, but.....


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 17, 2013)

Anne said:


> Oh, she was gorgeous!!  What happened to her; I know she got old, but.....



Wasn't she one of those that "disappeared" after a while - just up and quit the movie biz? Or am I confusing her with someone else?


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 17, 2013)

Bardot is an animal activist and lives a reclusive life.  Although that picture certainly doesn't make her look glamorous, she _i_s 79.  She has chosen to age naturally and walks with a cane.  I think people expect a lot of elderly people that have been glamorous in their younger years to somehow  keep their youthful appeal far into old age.  

I think we are so accustomed to stars that begin having botox injections and plastic surgery in their 20's, that when we see someone famous that has aged naturally, it is hard not to be critical of them.  Bardot obviously has not succumbed to the knife and plastic to keep her looks at all costs, but chose to age naturally, and live her life as she wants...bully for her!

She was a beauty in her young days.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 17, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> I THINK that was Bo Derek who quit the movie biz.  Yes? No?



Not sure - I've never been wide in my move actor/actress knowledge - just deep on a few. 

I DO know I could look into THOSE eyes a lot longer than Twiggy's ...


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 17, 2013)

Bo Derek, 57 now remained married to John Derek until his death in 1998.  She has acted sporadically throughout her career.

I don't think plastic surgery has been kind to her face.





_"Whoever said money can't buy happiness simply didn't know where to go shopping."
_– Bo Derek​


----------



## Anne (Dec 17, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Bardot is an animal activist and lives a reclusive life.  Although that picture certainly doesn't make her look glamorous, she _i_s 79.  She has chosen to age naturally and walks with a cane.  I think people expect a lot of elderly people that have been glamorous in their younger years to somehow  keep their youthful appeal far into old age.
> 
> I think we are so accustomed to stars that begin having botox injections and plastic surgery in their 20's, that when we see someone famous that has aged naturally, it is hard not to be critical of them.  Bardot obviously has not succumbed to the knife and plastic to keep her looks at all costs, but chose to age naturally, and live her life as she wants...bully for her!
> 
> She was a beauty in her young days.



All true, OG; I hadn't realized how old she was, and yes, she sure does look better than some who've gone way overboard with the plastic surgeries, botox, etc.  They usually end with plastic looking faces; not flattering at all.  Either that or the continuous partying makes them look much older than they are.


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 18, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Wasn't she one of those that "disappeared" after a while - just up and quit the movie biz? Or am I confusing her with someone else?


Kim Novak did too.

"Novak, still fantastically gorgeous at 80, had a meteoric rise in the business: She went from being a Chicago refrigerator model known as "Miss Deepfreeze" in 1953 to major film star in two short years. By 1956, she was considered the top box-office star in the world. Novak gave it all up just as quickly, moving from Hollywood to Oregon where she now paints up a storm — she works mostly in watercolors — and lives with her husband of 37 years, veterinarian Robert Malloy."


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 18, 2013)

I guess it just goes to show that there _are_ a few intelligent people in Hollywood.


----------



## Michael. (Dec 18, 2013)

Anorexia and Obesity are major problems and countless people suffer from these life threatening conditions.


----------

